# 3D Printing > 3D Printer Parts, Filament & Materials >  Why using ABS? (difficult to print, stinky...)

## nikoss11903

Hi guys,

I was just wondering why should i use ABS more than PLA?

Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Hugues

No reason whatsoever,

there are better alternatives out there, look at Proto Pasta or Polymaker polycarbonate, stiffer than ABS, much less warping, easier to print.

no really, i see no point in printing with ABS if one has not mastered it yet,

----------


## nikoss11903

Yes i am using Polymaker PC-Plus as well, i have the same opinion as you i dont really know in how ABS can be still useful? :/ Actually i also dont see the point even if you can print it well :/

----------


## djprinter

-Abs is less brittle, which is better for some parts.
-Abs has a higher melt point, which is good for parts that are used outdoors in on hot days.
-Abs is smoother and more naturally lubricated which makes it less likely to jam an extruder and puts less wear on your nozzles

That said, there are lots of alternatives these days that give ABS a run for it's money in these areas as well.

----------


## Hugues

> -Abs is less brittle, which is better for some parts.
> -Abs has a higher melt point, which is good for parts that are used outdoors in on hot days.
> -Abs is smoother and more naturally lubricated which makes it less likely to jam an extruder and puts less wear on your nozzles
> 
> That said, there are lots of alternatives these days that give ABS a run for it's money in these areas as well.


Less brittle than what ? we would need a unit of measure here for brittleness...

Higher melt point than what ? Proto Pasta High temp carbon PLA, once over treated, has a theoretical Heat Deflection Temperature (HDT) of more than 140C.
Printed ABS is lower than this.

Smoother and more naturally lubricated ? than what ? I believe Nylon is better. Would need specs here.

Let's try to put some numbers behind our claims. Or else it's just a wasted discussion.

----------


## curious aardvark

The problem is that there are hundreds of types of pla, many with better characteristics than abs. 

But there are only few types of abs. 

The thing is abs was developed for injection moulding - that's why it shrinks, for easy release from the mould. 

Where as the advanced pla filaments were specifically developed for 3d printing and because of this are generally much better for both ease of usage and intended use. Because you can use the filament with the properties you actually want. 

That said - abs is cheaper. And if you have mastered the art of printing with it and can tolerate the smell and acetone, then it is a very good material. 

I can't tolerate the smell or acetone or hassle.

But for those who can - it's good stuff.

The important thing to remember is that while abs is still, pretty much just abs. 

There is no such thing as 'pla'. Instead you now have hundreds of different formulation pla-based printing filament. 

So it's not actually a valid discussion any more.

----------


## ssayer

PETG is better anyway...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nikoss11903

So actually we would always find a better material than ABS (stiffer, tougher, stronger..., or les stiff, less brittle..) which will be much easier to print right? so finally the only purpose to use ABS now is because it is cheap? 
am i understanding well?

----------


## dunginhawk

I agree with ssayer. I think PETG is better in every way possible.

----------


## nikoss11903

I dont know anything about PETG :/ But maybe you know : Can we polish it with a solvent, can we finish it in order to have a very smooth finishing part?

----------


## jfkansas

No, but can epoxy PetG.

----------


## Davo

You don't select your media based on the printing process. You select your media based on the operational requirements of your finished product.

For some purposes, wood is better than metal; for others, metal is better than wood.

For some purposes, PLA meets the requirements; others require ABS; others, ninjaflex; others, PEEK.

Unless you're just printing out non-functional items to stick on shelves; then you can use whatever smells best.

----------


## djprinter

> Less brittle than what ? we would need a unit of measure here for brittleness...
> 
> Higher melt point than what ? Proto Pasta High temp carbon PLA, once over treated, has a theoretical Heat Deflection Temperature (HDT) of more than 140C.
> Printed ABS is lower than this.
> 
> Smoother and more naturally lubricated ? than what ? I believe Nylon is better. Would need specs here.
> 
> Let's try to put some numbers behind our claims. Or else it's just a wasted discussion.


This started as an ABS vs. PLA thread, so the "compared to what" is implied.

Every filament has upsides and downsides: carbon PLA is expensive and will put a lot of extra wear on your nozzles,  Nylon requires a lot of heat and is a pain to keep dry.

As others have stated, you use the right tool for the job at hand.

----------


## Ama-fessional Molder

> The thing is abs was developed for injection moulding - that's why it shrinks, for easy release from the mold.


As an injection molder I can say that this isn't strictly true. Yes, it does shrink, but all plastics do. Abs is chosen in our industry for mechanical properties first and foremost (cost is definitely second), not for shrinkage, although moldability is a high priority for guys like me who are the ones that have to use it. Shrinkage factors are accounted for during development of the tool.

I like molding with abs for a few reasons, but ease of ejection isn't one of them.

A properly designed tool can eject it's parts with only enough shrinkage to release a surface texture, and even then we rely on draft angle.

That all being said, I walked in here thinking abs would be nice to use, for previously mentioned properties. Do you guys have any more links or information to alternatives that I can read?

I'm very much new and totally inexperienced with 3d printing.

----------


## Hugues

> As an injection molder I can say that this isn't strictly true. Yes, it does shrink, but all plastics do. Abs is chosen in our industry for mechanical properties first and foremost (cost is definitely second), not for shrinkage, although moldability is a high priority for guys like me who are the ones that have to use it. Shrinkage factors are accounted for during development of the tool.
> 
> I like molding with abs for a few reasons, but ease of ejection isn't one of them.
> 
> A properly designed tool can eject it's parts with only enough shrinkage to release a surface texture, and even then we rely on draft angle.
> 
> That all being said, I walked in here thinking abs would be nice to use, for previously mentioned properties. Do you guys have any more links or information to alternatives that I can read?
> 
> I'm very much new and totally inexperienced with 3d printing.


Thanks to bring your experience in here, appreciated.

Check out proto-pasta.com and www.polymaker.com, they have interesting filament. I'm using regularly their high temperature carbon fiber PLA and polycarbonate. Polymaker has also a Kickstarter campaign going on for a new filament that you can smooth out with IPA and a little nebuliser they will sell.

----------


## Alibert

> You don't select your media based on the printing process. You select your media based on the operational requirements of your finished product.


I totally agree with Davo.

As R&D enginbeer I do a lot of parts for use in testing rigs. These can operate up to 60C operating temperature and contain crude oil. The higher glass point, combined with mechanical strength (I often print at 100% infill), compatibility with crude oil AND the option to acetone smooth to get 100% watertight surfaces clinch it for me.

There may be revolutionary new filaments that would do the same trick (although no acetone smooting AND being resistant to crude oil at the same time I guess), but they cost an arm and a leg. So why waste money relearning how to print the same parts with super-expensive single supplier filament (risky, they might go out of business or withdraw the product) when I have an unlimited supply of consistent quality material at low cost (and I use many, many kilo's of filament)?

Yes it smells, but that is what fume hoods are for....

I do test new filaments, but only for the future case when their specs exceed what I can do with ABS for a particular job.

PS: and yes, i do use PETG and PLA too when they meet the products specs.

----------


## lakester

My thinking is probably unnecessarily limited, but this is why I use ABS:

The primary use of my printer is for making custom cutting tools (mostly fancy cookie cutters) for pottery/ceramics work I do.

Each tool doesn't use very much filament (hmm..., I should collect some actual numbers on that).  I can make many of them, and use relatively little filament, i.e., a spool of filament lasts a very long time.

I would PREFER to use PLA.  Its stiffness permits me to extrude the best cutting edge possible, BUT, because I use so little over time, the spools go "stale".  I've tried various ways of protecting the filament, but haven't seen much diff between spools that are protected (tupperware and desiccant), and spools that are just left on the machine.  I love the results I get from PLA, but I hate it when, say, half a spool "goes bad".

So..., I live w/ ABS, because it doesn't go stale (can just be left on the machine), and the printed product is "good enough".

I don't know anything about the "freshness dating" of other products.

----------


## 3dex ltd

Yes ABS is very resilient to moisture absorption etc... 

Personally, PLA works perfectly for me and therefore I tend not to use ABS.

----------


## Ama-fessional Molder

> Yes ABS is very resilient to moisture absorption etc...


Actually it is not. It absorbs water from the atmosphere pretty readily. It does not suffer chemical degradation as a result of processing it with water content, but you will see cosmetic defects.

----------


## Labbo1979

Lol check this https://3dprinterchat.com/2016/06/5-quick-tips-for-abs-prints/

----------


## Davo

That's a good post.

----------

